# Power



## RyuTheMagi (Oct 17, 2004)

Power cannot be taken from you, it can only be given. Only you can decide who, and when the select person has power over you. You are never powerless, for you always have the power of choice. You may choose not to allow the people around you to have power over you, simply by disobeying their orders. Remember always that obedience is not creation. The purpose of life is to create a purpose of your own. By obeying all those around you for all of your life, you will never be able to create a purpose in life for yourself, but rather just accept the one that had been given to you by others.

     Of course you could choose not to give teachers power over you, and disobey them. But them, what would happen to your future? Although you must not obey all of your life, you must still obey. Know that no man ever climbed to the top by himself, but he used other people to get him there. He used his betters, and by obeying them, they gave him praise and prophet. Know that prophet comes in many forms: not just physical items. It can also be of emotional value.

     Respect and trust are a form of prophet. By babysitting your younger brother or sister you gain these things from your parents. These things allow you to gain more privileges. It is this circle that now allows you to get close to experiencing life itself. By experiencing life, you will give yourself a means of giving purpose your own life. 

      This ‘experiencing of life’ does not end at death. Your body and mind die, but not your soul. Your body is not who you are, it is simply something you have. You mind is not who you are, it is simply something you use. You soul, your essence is what makes you, you. Death is but the next step in the long road of life. By knowing this, you learn not to fear death. It shall come to every one of us. By that time we are ready for it, by that time we are no longer foolish children, who cower at the purpose of life. 

     Some say the purpose of life is to end and begin again. In truth this cannot be true. Ending and beginning is something you do, not that something itself. A purpose is what something really is. The ‘why and the who’. There is, to the best of my abilities to find, no answer to the questions: “Why is life here? Who are we?” The true purpose, or the ‘why and who’ is not a definite thing, but rather variables in an equation still waiting to be solved by you. You must use your power of choice to choose who you are, and why you are here. You must make your own purpose.


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 17, 2004)

This looks like it would be a good Prologue. Are you planing to use it as a prologue?.
If its just a defenition of Power alone. I like it in a personal sense.

Nice


----------



## Tyson (Oct 17, 2004)

Alright this is an inspirational piece I like it a lot it reminds me of a piece I wrote and didn't know where to put or classify, so I put it in the poetry section knowing it wasn't really poetry but this is a nice place. That piece if you want to check it out is called "What I mean is how I live."

 This 





> Death is but the next step in the long road of life.


 reminds me of what I wrote in it it is simmilar.



> But them, what would happen to your future?


 I think you meant then.



> By babysitting your younger brother or sister you gain these things from your parents.


 Right here I just wanted to point out that not everyone has a brother or sister, or is the youngest one and cannot babysit, they can't all relate to it. I can't think of anything else to compare it to though.



> “Why is life here? Who are we?”


 I would think of it more as what is life and why are we here. Some think they know that answer and others may in fact know that but nobody is able to convince everyone.



> You must use your power of choice to choose who you are, and why you are here


 Power is such a strong word it is demanding i don't know if I like what it says. I know what you mean but others may not.

I like this a lot as I have said there are other grammatical errors that could be fixed but for the most part I really do understand where you are coming from. I would like it if you looked for my piece and look at the simmalrity (sorry misspelled that).


----------



## RyuTheMagi (Oct 20, 2004)

srry it took me so long to reply, but yes i was planning on useing it as a prelude.

And Tyson, good point on the babysitting thing. ill start brainstorming. 

Thanx for the feed back!

-Ryu


----------



## Tyson (Oct 21, 2004)

Well glad to be of service, if there is anything else I can help you with just ask. Oh by the way did you check out my piece by chance, I still think you will find it simmilar in some aspects.


----------



## RyuTheMagi (Oct 23, 2004)

No i have yet to do so. But i will start looking. Thanx again.


----------

